
Show HN: A dead-simple Trello-like TODO manager - yanis_t
https://todox.app/
======
quickben
It is not obvious what the competitive advantages are from the webpage. Why
should I uninstall Trello and install TodoX?

------
huhtenberg
Can this be used offline?

That is, where does the data live?

~~~
yanis_t
Didn't think about it to be used offline... Might be a good feature.
Currently, it's living a database on a server

